# Replacing expansion valve



## Verga (Jan 31, 2010)

I have to crack my AC open due to having a leaking line. I plan on changing the expansion valve while I have the system apart. Can the expansion valve be replaced without having to pull the dash apart? Ive changed a couple before on other makes and it wasnt a big deal, but not sure on my nissan.

Thanks


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

They are fairly easy to change if you have the evap out anyway. Why do you wnt to change it? They generally do not wear out. Unless the system becomes contaminated.


----------

